# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  Humus de Lombriz y Compost

## Agrícola la Semilla

Somos productores de Compost y Humus de Lombriz. Vendemos al por mayor y menor con producción todo el año. Para pedidos grandes se debe coordinar el pedido con anticipación y/o verificar la disposición. Para solicitar información, realizar pedidos o solicitudes de cotización comunicarse con Agrícola la Semilla agrisemilla@hotmail.com, RPM: #981824693 (Sr. Ciro Odiaga) Nos encontramos en Lurín, Lima-Perú.Temas similares: Venta de Compost y Humus de Lombriz Terraforte Guano o Compost?

----------

